# Toner aid.. no thanks



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I been printing transparencies on my Tektronix Phaser 740 without much troubles. To achieve darker blacks I would put one transparency on top of the other. So far so good.
But I didn't like the idea of printing twice for one image. So I decide to include a toner aid from silkscreeningsupplies among other things I ordered.
I sprayed the toner aid on the transparency, let it dry, and printed. First print came out just as if I didn't use it at all. Went to print the second image.
This time a spot (stain) appeared on the transparency. Tried printing many regular papers, same results.
It seem in some way the toner aid got in the drum or somewhere in the path of the paper an stained it. Every time a paper pass through it will come out stained (spotted ?)
The thing is , now I am without my laser printer, which has been working just fine.
I removed the drum unit, cleaned it up, nothing.
Clean every place accessible by the user, and nothing seems to fix it, or clean it. Now it is printing badly. And badly means .. image has clear spots where it is supposed to be black, a continuous line will show gaps all along, !
I was just starting my second BIG (50 t-shirts) order .
I tried (after gave up with the laser one) with my Epson 2200, but it print a little bit smaller than I would like. Also it prints a translucent black.
Then tried with my older B&W Samsung laser, same thing, black is not black enough and quality is not nearly comparable to my color laser.
I had to use an C88+ still in the box, unopened, and it will handle the exact size I need, and stacking one on top of the other it is black enough.
It seems to me so unfair  my color laser was working just ok... and after adding toner aid to the paper I screwed it up.
I saw someone in craigslist in my area was selling an Oki 55000 (I guess it may be 5500) $100. Any opinion?
It sucks .
Thank you


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you not supposed to spray the transparency after its printed? That's what I do and its fine with my HP8000. I think you may have used the product wrong if I am not mistaken.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

sg613 said:


> Are you not supposed to spray the transparency after its printed? That's what I do and its fine with my HP8000. I think you may have used the product wrong if I am not mistaken.


I Agree!
If I am reading right, you are saying that you sprayed the vellum paper with the toner aid AND THEN printed on it? You are supposed to spray the "transparency" or vellum AFTER it's printed. It's an aid helps make the toner darker AFTER it's printed. I am sorry to say that if you sprayed the paper, and then tried to print on it, you may have ruined your printer.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I read the whole can... nowhere it says it should be used after of before.. and just before I use it I called the company Sprayway Inc. 1 800-332-9000, 
a nice lady, I think her name is Rosalie, after consulting, told me it has to be used before I send the paper into the printer. 
Thank you guys for your comments. I think the imaging unit got screwed, I've been messing around with it, and now it prints much better, but still it prints a kind of halo or very narrow shadow along any lines ( I been working with the same image the whole day), in other words lines are not clean as as they used to be.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I should had asked here before trusting this lady


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ya, I've been using toner aid for 8 years, and you definitely spray it AFTER you print!!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Using 12 years...definitely AFTER.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

When I used it back when I used to use vellum paper, ALWAYS after the print. 

Hope your printer isn't too broken.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

The nice lady must have been mistaken, because it's just like everybody has said, after you print.

I too hope it didn't ruin the printer.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

That stuff is POTENT!

Im Glad I'm Inkjet now. I lost a few too many Braincells after using that stuff!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you all guys.. Like I said I should have asked on the forums before.... 
Hope it is a lesson learned.


----------



## Joser1936 (Jul 3, 2010)

where can i find this toner aide? and do you have to spray it right after its printed or can you wait?


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

She probably told you to spray BEFORE exposing not before printing. That stuff kinda re-melt the toner and fill the "voids" in the printed image. 
And I have to agree on the smell, is nice (I like the smell of solvent stuff) but WAY too strong even for my taste


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

You can purchase Toner Aid from SilkScreeningSupplies.com SprayWay Toner Aid Enhancer.
After printing the film on vellum, spray lightly from roughly 12" away in a very well ventilated area. Make sure not to get your vellum near heat while the toner aid is still wet, or it WILL cause your vellum to expand and distort. Let air dry.
Hope this helps!


----------

